# Petco $1 per gallon sale on again!



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks. I'll pick up some tanks tmr for sure. 

disvegas,


----------



## doonie (Oct 27, 2011)

4 more 20l here I come, Thanks for the heads up


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

damnit, I said I will buy another tank in the middle of the year when they have this sale. And darn they have it now, so tempting!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh heck yeah...40B for me.


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

The water bill is going to suck this month.. :biggrin:


----------



## morealgaeplease (Dec 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a limit to this? Like, only tanks up to 55 gallon?


----------



## Boatboy6 (Jan 2, 2011)

Darn! Just spent all my $$ on stuff for my 10g because i thought this sale wasnt going to be for awhile! Well, theres always next time


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

morealgaeplease said:


> Does anyone know if there's a limit to this? Like, only tanks up to 55 gallon?


It includes 10, 20T, 20L, 29, 40B, and 55 gallon tanks.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

How often does petco have this sale, once a year? deciding on a 20l..


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

My Petco seems to do it about every 2-3 months.


----------



## dinosaurodon (Jun 1, 2011)

> How often does petco have this sale, once a year? deciding on a 20l..


every quarter here in Phoenix


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Stocked up on 20L. Now for a Homedepot SS store age unit sale.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just picked up a 40BR... I'm going to sound like an elitist, but man are these tanks poorly put together. Every single tank had a front panel that extended past the sides by a sizable margin. Sloppy silicone seams is to be expected, but then stray silicone in the middle of panels is just silly. The plastic rim sits up against the glass at some points, then separates by a 1/4 inch easy at other places. And this was the best one they had on the shelves. I'm going to stare at it for a couple days to see if I can live with it, but it's probably gonna go back. 
 

I'd like to say I've just been spoiled by ADA, but a lot of this stuff really is inexcusable in my humble opinion. A company should be ashamed to have "quality control" at this level.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I just picked up two 20L.

Hopefully be the last tanks that I add. Actually switching one out for a 30XH that I don't get much use out of.


----------

